# My new black tan boys :)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some pics of my new black tan boys. they are only 4 weeks old so stil got some growing to do. they r so cute 


our bt boy 00000 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

our 2 tan boys. by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

our 2 tan boys by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

tan boy ours by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

i know their colours may not be perfect. but these little guys are perfect for me


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

cute


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Amazing color  They look so happy  I cant wait to bring my girls home


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice big healthy looking mooskies!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks guys. iv got some little black tan girls at home aswell so should be having babies in the near future


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in love with your new mice


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

awww thanks. they r cuties


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're sweet guys!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww, they're really cute!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks hopefully ill be able to offer black tan babies for sale in the near future.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly!
cant wait to see my boy in the fur.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

think we are in carms on tue / wed if your around??


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep im up there both days.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok cool i shall finalise tonight and message you with a time ect


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)




----------

